# 3.5.x won't boot oops smp sysfs_name_hash? [Solved]

## PM17E5

I tried to do a little searching but I can't seem to find much that matches my error. This happened when going from 3.4.4 to 3.5.0. I'm still using the machine just fine in 3.4.4 and I have not made any changes to my kernel config. I can't find much of a log file for this in /var/log so I've posted a screenshot taken from my phone, if this is an unacceptable format though then I'll type it all out.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yw0hcjyk5n3uvb2/2012-08-26%2015.11.12.jpg

Could someone point me in the right direction?

config-3.5.0-gentoo: 

http://pastebin.com/8bU0cMMz

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.4-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.4-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2620M_CPU_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 Jul 2012 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.5, 1.12.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22.90

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv jpeg mmx mmxext modules mudflap multilib ncurses nptl openmp pam pcre pppd readline session sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd unicode zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by PM17E5 on Tue Aug 28, 2012 5:06 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## PM17E5

I guess I'll just have to sit this kernel out and see if the next one works?

----------

## PM17E5

Anyone have any ideas of where to start looking?

----------

## manny15

Check this out: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428748

----------

## PM17E5

I tried to downgrade xorg-server to 1.12.3 but it still keeps giving me the same errors. I've since deleted my original screenshot and here is the newest one:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yw0hcjyk5n3uvb2/2012-08-26%2015.11.12.jpg

Also, I have just tried this with gentoo-sources-3.5.2 with the same results as well. I'm still kind of skeptical that xorg-server would cause this.

----------

## PM17E5

*bump*

----------

## DirtyHairy

Does this happen during system startup, or while the system is running? Also, there is no proper trace in the kernel oops, have you activated framepointers in the kernel configuration (under "kernel hacking" in menuconfig, need "kernel debugging" enabled)?

EDIT: Just noticed your kernel configuration. FRAME_POINTER is not enabled, please enable it and recompile the kernel in order to obtain a proper trace.

----------

## PM17E5

Thanks for that tip, I went to recompile the kernel with that enabled, and noticed it was just upgraded to 3.5.3. So I recompiled, rebooted, and everything worked  :Smile: . I'm guessing whatever bug it was, it existed from 3.5.0-3.5.2 but now it boots without problems.

----------

